# RIYADH | Tadawul Tower | 200m | 40 fl | | U/C



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

I wish everyone here could stick to the topic and stop embarrassing themselves by showing how highly ignorant and biased they are. Comparing Riyadh to Dubai is truly an indicator of which.
Read up people..


----------



## boschb (Jul 8, 2010)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Woah! What's with the attacks? All I said was that Riyadh is one of the ugliest Muslim cities in the world. How could you not know that already? Jeddah makes Riyadh look like Fallout 3 (not sure if video games are allowed in Saudi Arabia so I will say it is about a post-apocalyptic city). That being said, the building is nice, but the city is horrible. Done.


Riyadh is actually voted to better quality of life then 40% of american cities, whats with the attacks!! You cant base your view of a cities by a few pictures you've seen on the internet, and all i said is that Tulsa is one of the ugliest cities in the united states


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

JC_Zwolle said:


> You clearly misunderstood my point. Western people are far more wealthy than arabian people. Ofcourse, there multibillionare oil sheiks, but they aren't enough to keep the exclusive brand-stores opened and to keep the restaurants filled. So they can build whatever they want, even pretty things, but if there's no one to fill all those buildings, you'll end up with a ghost town.
> I don't think Arabians don't deserve their cities to look nice, I never said only western cities or cities with westerners deserve to look nice. I want all people on this planet to live in nice cities. I just said it wouldn't be possible for Riyadh, however that's just my opinion.
> 
> What you can also ask yourself is: do you really want your city to look like Dubai? I certainly won't. Dubai would be nice to stay as a tourist, and I certainly admire their ambition. However, it's just some huge towers and a lot of villas in the middle of the desert. That may seem nice at first sight, but I think it won't be very pleasant to live in.
> Besides, the problem I above mentioned, the fact there isn't a wealthy middle class makes all the malls, the office towers and the condo-towers stay empty. I'm not sure if Dubai will ever get off the ground, but as it seems right now, it's heading towards the ghost town-scenario. They are still building a lot of towers and other things, but also a lot more towers and other buildings are on hold or have been cancelled. If it weren't for Abu Dhabi, Dubai would already have been bankrupt.


oh my god , please just stop talking , now you only embarrassing your self :lol:

Riyadh and Jeddah have more " exclusive brand-stores " than Dubai and most western cities and there doing so will without the " westerners " .

beside we don't want Riyadh to be like Dubai , one Dubai in the GCC is enough , its like comparing Washington with Los Angeles .


do some readings 

peace


----------



## odnarivon (Mar 24, 2010)

*i'm frustrated*

non sense


----------



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ Why don't you try ''seeking the truth'' before talking out of your ass and repeating everything you hear ..?


----------



## odnarivon (Mar 24, 2010)

*nonsense*

nonsense...


----------



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

How mature.


----------



## SNAEK (Sep 19, 2008)

okay guys ,after maturely discussion and i'd like to thank guys u for ruin the thread 
and please lets go back to the subject , and i think we came here to talk about architecture not talking about the religion things and show how much we hate each other 

so please guys lets talk about the subject and if u have rude post , u dont have to show it to us, because its really ruin the topic ,


----------



## Never 700 (Oct 19, 2008)

new 


nano diamond said:


> hi guy
> todays new pics & vids
> *when Dreams come true*
> 
> ...


----------



## SNAEK (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks alot never 007

but we still dont know if they started working on tadawul tower


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

good vid...


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

update?


----------



## maxer (Aug 22, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Any reason to keep this thread alive? Will remove it in case nobody answers either.


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

This project is now under construction

But only change the height of the tower


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Naif Saudi said:


> This project is now under construction
> 
> But only change the height of the tower


whats the final design and height?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Naif Saudi said:


> This project is now under construction
> 
> But only change the height of the tower


Please prove it


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

z0rg said:


> Please prove it


I will move the thread to the archives if nobody proves this one is still on going.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

^^

Its U/C & I will post some U/C pics in a while. MODs plz remove all these irrelevant posts...


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy Naif



Naif Saudi said:


>


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Site visit: CMA Tower, Riyadh


Useful article (July 23rd, 2011)


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

*Riyadh's CMA Tower passes halfway mark
*








_A rendering of the 385m-tall CMA Tower.
_
*The 385m-tall Capital Market Authority (CMA) Tower in the King Abdullah Financial District (KAFD) in Riyadh has reached the halfway mark.
*
The occasion was celebrated by CMA chairman Dr. Abdul Rahman Tuweijri visiting the tower site, which will be the centrepiece of KAFD's Financial Plaza.

"It is a focal point and a landmark," said Sweett Group regional director Ramzi Nawfal. The consultant is the project and commercial manager for the development.

As well as destined to become the tallest commercial tower in the Middle East upon its completion, the CMA Tower will also be one of the tallest comemrcial towers in the world.

KAFD currently comprises about 50 towers over a 500ha commercial hub. It will also be the new headquarters of the Tadawul, Saudi Arabia's stock exchange.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy Naif



Naif Saudi said:


>


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy AL FAYHAA SPORT



AL_FAYHAA SPORT said:


> من تصوير عبدالرحمن الكندى عبر موقع التواصل الإجتماعى للرسائل النصية ـ"تويتر" ـ


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy Naif & anyone



Naif Saudi said:


> by anone
> 
> Last week


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

After completion, it will look like this:


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy AL FAYHAA SPORT



AL_FAYHAA SPORT said:


> من تصوير : نوف الدهيمى على شبكة التواصل الاجتماعى للرسائل النصية


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy Ya Ghazal



Ya Ghazal said:


>


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy Naif



Naif Saudi said:


>


Once COMPLETED


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy Naif



Naif Saudi said:


>


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy Naif



Naif Saudi said:


>


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy NAWAF



NAWAF89 said:


>


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Those photos show the CMA Tower. There is an existing thread about that. This was the thread for the Tadawul Tower, which was an even taller proposal which isn't under construction, I think.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ 


My fault, how on earth I didn't knew these were two different projects. Sorry for that!


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Courtesy MUHA



MUHA said:


> *Owner	Tadawul (Saudi Stock Exchange Co.)
> Location	Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
> Site area	5,166 sq.m.
> Building area	3,951 sq.m.
> ...


This was the new design, reduced height...


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

So does anybody knows anything about tadawul tower? Or maybe tadawul is just former name for cma, no?


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

patrykus said:


> So does anybody knows anything about tadawul tower? Or maybe tadawul is just former name for cma, no?


These are two separate projects, CMA Tower has reached half way mark last month while this one is yet to start I think, will confirm this soon...


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

So I guess the thread should still stay here.


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*Contractor: Korean Samsung company

Cost: $ 373 million

Number of Floors: 40

Tower height: 200 to 220 m

Tower is designed by a company "Naikan City" Japanese

A total area of ​​140 thousand square meters









































Change to

RIYADH | Tadawul Tower | 200m | 40f | | U/C 

Transfer to this section
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1720*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

so the towers height got decreased from 480m to 200m? that's a pity


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, of course, pity ^^

most important the tower is not canceled, only been reduced height


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

still a huge disappointment hno:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Naif Saudi said:


> Yes, of course, pity ^^
> 
> most important the tower is not canceled, only been reduced height


But between 200m and 480m is a big difference


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

hno: Yeah I agree with you ^^


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

MUHA said:


> Schindler gains ground in Saudi Arabia
> 
> Two major contracts – one in commercial high-rise, the other residential – point to the company’s growing reputation in the country
> Schindler has been awarded two large scale and high profile projects in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA):
> ...


From the Saudi forum thanks to muha


----------



## b3thrh (Apr 1, 2013)

جميل شكل هالبرج


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

works continues in the tower


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

شباب وش صار على هذا الشكل!!؟


Is this the design for this project?
















































http://www.iansimpsonarchitects.com/ISAL/project/tadawul-headquarters/


----------



## MUHA (Mar 22, 2010)

Source: Samsung feed.


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

Good update ^^


----------



## LaPaz Urbanismo (Apr 26, 2010)

This is such an amazing project.. each time I pass by my saliva goes out.. XD


----------



## MUHA (Mar 22, 2010)

Tadawul tower:


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

good update muha


----------



## MUHA (Mar 22, 2010)

Tadawoul (last group of pics are old):


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Naif Saudi said:


> Yes, of course, pity ^^
> 
> most important the tower is not canceled, only been reduced height



Why?? zoning laws? height restrictions? :dunno:


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

MUHA said:


>


Saudi forum


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

From Saudi forum


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Last update by Saleh93


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice. Adding to the already super dense cluster. Can't wait until the surrounding areas are filled in!


----------

